# What thickness door gasket? Lopi Liberty



## NMman (Dec 4, 2009)

I need to put a new gasket in the door of my Lopi Liberty stove. Anyone know what diameter I need? The ones I see on the shelves at Home Depot seem to be pretty thin.

thanks!


----------



## sly13 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello, I have a Lopi Revere and mine uses 5/8 not sure if it would be the same but thought it might help.


----------



## Shmudda (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a Lopi Liberty and it uses a 5/8" diameter gasket. I got 11 years out of my original gasket and had to replace it at the end of last year.

The trick for this install is to take the door off the stove and lay it flat on a work bench with the handle over the side. Once you have the old gasket removed, use a scraper and wire brush to remove the old adhesive. Apply a very good generous amount of new adhesive and let it set up a few minutes, then press the gasket into the groove. Once you have the gasket into the groove with it trimmed to size, take glue and apply it very heavy all over the cut ends so they don't unravel. Take the door back to the stove and while holding a sheet of newspaper over the stove opening and overlapping the gasket area, close the door and tighten the handle down to compress the gasket against the newspaper and stove face. Leave it this way for about 24 hours to allow the adhesive to set up. Remove the paper and build yourself a good hot fire!

Stove has no leaks around the door, is burning great and the gasket is holding tight.

Craig


----------



## Shmudda (Dec 5, 2009)

NMman....

Another question....have you had to replace any of the steel inside your stove holding up the firebrick making up the roof?

I've had to do mine a couple times so far because it gets all warped and burned out.

Let me know.....

Craig


----------



## NMman (Dec 5, 2009)

Craig, mine's only 3 years old, so I haven't replaced anything yet. I'll take a look at more closely next time it's cool--which may be a while! 

The gasket is kind of pulling apart by the handle, and bits of it seem to get stuck to the door now sometimes. I'm not sure if I need to replace yet or maybe just wait till summer, but it also seems like it might be leaking a bit on the side opposite the handle--I see little wisps of soot on the glass along that side after a night of burning.

Great stove though! We've a couple of below 0 (F) nights in a row and are staying warm and toasty--even in a big, old house.


----------

